# FAQ.

## .

FAQ       ,   .       ,    ,  .

----------


## .

**  


** 
_ :_
1. 1  
2. 2     

  ()    ,               (, ),                (    .15 .4)
__ 
:
1.    (   ,    )
2.      (        ,     )
3.     
4.     
5.           ( )
6.    
7.        ,    
8.       ,     (      )
:
1.    (       )
2.     
3.    
4.             
5.            (      )
** 
_  ,    ,     ._
1. 1  
2. 2     
3.  3    .    ,         ,     ,   83   .
4.  6       (     ,      6 -   )
5.  (    )
6.   ( ,     , .  "  "  119-  07.08.01, . 7 . 1 .. 2)
_  ,   ,    ._
1. 1  
2. 2     
3.  3    
4.  4      (          4    ,            ,      67,  ,    4      )
5.  5     
6.  6       (     ,      6 -   )
7.  (    )
8.   ( ,     , .  "  "  119-  07.08.01, . 7 . 1 .. 2)
__ 
:
1.      (,        ,      )
2.     
3.     
4.   
5.   
6.    
7.     (    )
8.     
9.      
10.      2-
:
1.    (       )
2.   
3.    
4.     (    )
5.     
5.      
7.      2-

* :*
1.     86       ,      .     ,  440.
2.  ,     ,    .
3.        1  ,   . 
4.  ,             ,      .        ..235  243     ,    .             .

*      .*

*:*    ,         
_(    28  1992 . N 632              ,  ,    )_

* :*   20       
_(    ,      27  2006 . N 49       ,             )_

*   :* 
_(     12  2003 . N 344              ,         ,     )_ 

*    :*   20           ,    /)
_(    ,      23  2006 . N 459)_

*:*  

 8.41.            (    26.12.2005 N 183-)

-                 ;    -         .

----------

*.*, ,    . :



> :
> 1.    (       )
> 2.   
> 3.


,       ,    ?

----------


## .

,  .  .

----------

> 3.        1  ,   .


...,     .        .2 .7 ( - )     .  -       ?.

----------


## .

.16 "   ,     ,  , ,   * ,    ,     ()*,        1  ,   ".

----------

?
      ?   ?
     ?

----------


## .

?

----------

.

----------


## .

,         .     .     .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

20-      , .. 15-  ?

----------


## .

15.  15   ,    - 16.

----------


## .

4-   15-   , ,  16-,       ? ,   20-...

----------


## .

20

----------

?

----------


## .

?

*.*,  ,     (),   , ,   ,    ...    ,     ,   !

----------


## .

* .*,    ,      .     ,       .

----------


## BellaKab

4 -  15
, ,  -  20
   -   30     
  2 -   ,      ,    1  (3  - 31 ).

----------

- 28-   .
 -  31 .

 , ,

----------


## .

30? 
      - 25  .  - 30 .

----------

+,  - 30. .

----------


## .

30/31,    ,  ,   28... -  1  2    28-?

----------


## .

,  ,    . ,         ,       .

----------

*      .*

*:*    ,         
_(    28  1992 . N 632              ,  ,    )_

* :*   20       
_(    ,      27  2006 . N 49       ,             )_

*   :* 
_(     12  2003 . N 344              ,         ,     )_ 

*    :*   20           ,    /)
_(    ,      23  2006 . N 459)_

*:*  

 8.41.            (    26.12.2005 N 183-)

-                 ;    -         .

----------


## .

**,   :yes:     ,      .

----------

]   - 28-   .

         (     )?!

----------


## .

> (     )?!


   .   ,    .

----------

, ,   ,   ,   .    (2004,2005),   ?
        "  .":
1.  7"         ",     ,  ?
2.  32 "       .  ,   ",       ,  2,              ,  ?                 ?

----------


## galka558

,      ?      7-   ,     -   ???

----------


## .

-  ,  ,   .
         ,    .    http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b013.htm

----------



----------


## .

...     4- ?    15-  ,      10-  .   - ?             ...

 ,       ?             ,    - ?

----------


## .

,   , .         15 .

----------


## zas77

> ...     4- ?    15-   ...


   ,      ,     ?   -   ?
   ?

----------


## .

.      ,       .

----------

, ,     6         ,  ?

----------

> -  ,  ,   .
>          ,    .    http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b013.htm


     ?

----------


## .

> 6


.         ,        6.          .   .

----------


## zas77

> ?


...    ?  :Frown:

----------


## 21g

> ,    .


  ,       ? .

----------


## .

> ,       ? .


          .      212    15.04.2006. ""       ,    "
(  "     ,         10  2006 . N 18- "        ")

----------


## 21g

(  )   ?

----------


## .

1-.      1 ,  ,    .

----------

-  ?

----------


## .

? -        :Frown:

----------

> ? -


    , .       .          ?
   ,   ?     -   4- - 15.01.07.,  - 22.01.2007     .    30.11.2006

----------


## .

?

----------

,      .              !  .
 .

----------


## .

**,   ,       .     ,    .  11   ,    ,   ,      .

----------

-       ,       -   :Embarrassment: 
       ,   ?   20 , ?

----------

,             3 , , 9 ,     -      (    ,      )

----------

,  , !

----------


## Sandmartin

,       http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b013.htm ?

, , ?

----------


## .

15

----------


## Sandmartin

?

----------


## .

.   .     .

----------


## Sandmartin

?

----------


## .

212  15.04.2006. "       ,    "

----------


## 21g

> 1-.      1 ,  ,    .


     ?

----------


## .

,  .   .

----------

-3, -4 .   -  .
 1-    2005...2000  .,      2006    -     ,   .
    .

----------


## .

? ,   ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

> ? ,   ,


"   ,      ".
     88 ""     12.02. .   .

----------


## .

,          :Big Grin:       .

----------


## Sandmartin

.2

 !

----------

.  .
 .          ( . ).     .           ,         "" 
   -,    6%              ? 
   ,          :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -,    6%              ?


 ,   .      ,         .

----------

.  .    , .   3 ,   .     ?

----------


## Sandmartin

.  , . 15, , , 115191.
:   ""

. 957-69-94


(      -  )

----------


## ...

- . .      - (         ,     .     (,   ),    )    : 0001  0002.      . :      ,       ,       0003      .

----------


## zas77

> : ...       ,       0003      .


  "" .    - ,      . .  ,     ""   :Wow: 
  ,      ,    
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=123995

----------

-   ,    ?

----------


## ...

-.  .   -   ,      .

----------


## ...

:        .  ,      . 11 :  ..   . ,   ,   , -  . ,  ...    +  , ,   .. 
   ,   .  ,  .   , ,     .

----------


## Katerina_K

, ! ,,          6%,         ?     !

----------


## zas77

> ** , ,     .


      ?

----------


## zas77

> 6%,         ?


 . 251.2.1 - 
  ,   ?

----------


## Katerina_K

,   ?[/QUOTE]

  16      ,           -.     .       . , , -    ?

----------


## a

-  ,   , ,   28  2006 .
 ,         .
,       . 
  . 
     ? .     ,       ...      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?      2006 ?    ?     ?

----------


## a

> ?      2006 ?    ?     ?


,     ,    . -  -  ,
    16.03.    ,      ... .     . 
 :
1. 
2.     
3     
4. -    
5.  /
6. 

      .

----------


## .

,     .
-       ,     .     ,     ,   - :
1. .
2.  2     
3.   
4.   
5.     
6.     
  .
        20 ,   ,      100 ,      ,   180      .     .
          ,         ?      ,     .

----------


## a

> ,     .
> -       ,     .     ,     ,   - :
> 1. .
> 2.  2     
> 3.   
> 4.   
> 5.     
> 6.     
>   .
> ...


,              .  . 
     ...    .       ,     .

----------


## .

.           .     -     (    ),   .    .       :Frown:

----------


## a

> .           .     -     (    ),   .    .


     ??          28  ?

----------


## .

28 ,   30 ,     31  (   2 )
http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm

----------


## Evgeniya

> 28 ,   30 ,     31  (   2 )
> http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm


   2  2007 .

----------


## agur

> 2  2007 .


 ?,  "" , .

   ,   ,    2007 .      ?    ?
         .

----------


## agur

,   -          ? ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Evgeniya

> ?,  "" , .
> 
>    ,   ,    2007 .      ?    ?
>          .


   29  1998 . N 34

86.         90    ,       

 31  +  28 +  31  = 90 .   31   -    2 .


,          ?
  .

----------


## .

> 


   .      .

----------


## agur

*.*, *Evgeniya*,  , ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

[QUOTE=.;50910877]**  ** 
_ :_
:
8.       ,     (      )
:
,,         .
!

----------


## Sandmartin

-   .
   -

----------

" "   .   -  .   ,    .  15%.   ,   .
1.       ?     ?
2.    ?     ?
3.      2-..  ?   ? http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm        .    ,    .
4.     ? ?


   .

----------


## .

1.  
2.       15 , ,    .   .    ,    ?
3.     2006     1 .     ,      .  ,     ,       ?   2-   .
4.      .        ,     .  15 .           15 .       .

----------

!!!   ,  !! -  ?
      ?
       ר           .  
   ?
 .

----------


## .

,          . 
     .        - .    .

----------

_ -       ?
.,  !

----------

. .         . ,   ,      .       . (((

----------

> 





> 


 ?

----------


## .

.   4-.     http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/4_fss.htm.         ( )  1  2007 -  .         1

----------

,       4-,            ,  .
.!!!!  !!!  .

----------


## .

**,   -     !!!    4-,  9  10.

----------

. ,         . -  ..     -     ,    .   .  ,   ,           . .
    ,        ,     ???!!!
       .
, !!!    .

----------


## zas77

> . ,


   ,     ? 
    ,  -    .    -   . 
   ,          .    .

----------

..., ... 
  ,         ?   02.2007 .

----------


## .

.     ,    .

----------



----------


## .

,         :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...77&postcount=2

, ,  -:     -  -,         -  -      -  ,  , ... . 

  ,      -      ( :yes: ) . 

             .  ,   ,  -     -   ,     :Type:

----------


## .

-      ?       ! :yes:  

:        :yes:

----------


## zas77

> ,    .


.    ,      **   ""   .

----------


## .

*.*,  .        .       .   ,    .
         FAQ.

----------


## .

> .       .   ,    .


,      ,       .    -      . (-      -       :Smilie:  )



> FAQ.


   !    ,      (      ) -     -    -    -  . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:   ,        .   .
,      .  ,  ...      ,   .

----------


## ..

"FAQ.  ". 
      !!!

----------


## .

> ,        .   .


     -  -    ? :Frown:       ?...

 -    -  :        ?




> :
> 1. 1  
> 2. 2


   -   ?




> :
> 1.    (   ,    )
> 2.      (        ,     )
> 3.


   ?




> 4.     
> 5.           ( )
> 6.


  ?


          ?     -    ?

----------


## .

.    ,    .

----------


## Sandmartin

.2   -  ( )
   -   (  )

----------


## .

*Sandmartin*,        .

----------


## .

, :   - 

    - 7    ,
    - 1    . :yes:

----------


## .



----------


## Sandmartin

(   ) - 
    -  500  
(  - ,   )

 -  

    -

----------


## .

*Sandmartin*,   .     .    . 
    , ,   "",    .

----------


## .

> 


     -       ?

   -    ?

   -      ?      -   ...    ...

----------


## Sandmartin

-    
     -   

     -     2       


., ,   -

----------


## Sandmartin

!!!!

----------


## .

> (   ) - 
>     -  500  
> (  - ,   )
> 
>  -


 ,    -  -    ...




> -


 ,         ,          ? 

          ? :Frown:

----------


## .

,   .     .
,      ,     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> !!!!


  -     ?              -  - ? :Smilie:

----------


## Sandmartin

, ,       

       5  (  )

      -    ,       (            )

----------


## Sandmartin

"...      ..." -      ""?
  !

----------


## .

> 


    ?

----------


## Sandmartin

.,  -     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> "...      ..." -      ""?
>   !


,         -           -    :yes:               -   ,  -,     .       -   -         :Smilie:  -        ,    .

      .  -     !

 ,    -    ,   ,    :yes: 

   -  ,       -      ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

.:


> -  ,       -      ,


     ,       ,             ...       :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .:
>      ,       ,             ...


,   -  -      .  . -  , ,   :yes:     -        -     -    -     :Smilie:  

,    -   . -        ,     ,       :yes:        -     :Wink: 

,    -    - !    -        ( , )...

    -  !

----------


## agur

> -  !


!   :yes:  ,    " ",     ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


          -   - 60 . -   -     :Wow:         -     !   -     :Big Grin:    ,        :yes:         -   ....

----------


## .

> 


   ,  . 


> -   ....


  .   ,    ,    .      .    .

----------


## .

> ,  .


,  ,  (?)   -  3  -     - 4     -    -   ...



> .   ,    ,    .      .    .


- ,   -     -    - -         :Smilie:  

    -   -       ,     ,      - (   )!           .  -       -      :yes:  4.500 - , 2.500 -    ::nyear::

----------


## .

> ,  ,  (?)   -  3


 ,       .      


> 3.   ()         ( ,  )    **    ,            ().    ,            (),   .


    .    (  )  -   ,     .  ,     .
  .   .

----------


## natpol

> .
> 
> :    ,


,     .    ,    -,    ?
  ,    ,    , ?
 ?
         ,      ,     -  .
         .

----------


## .

*natpol*,    ?      ,    .     .

----------


## .

> ,       .          .


,  ,         -         -        -2W -  ,  ,     -2 :yes:

----------


## a

!
     ,    .
   ,        .
1.     .
2.         .
3.    ,     .
4.      (        )    .

    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*a*,       :Frown:          .
-  ?     ?

----------


## a

> *a*,               .
> -  ?     ?


   !  :Embarrassment:  
     ,     ,      ,       ?

     -    . 
.               . 

  ,                . 
        ,        ,   .            ?      ?

----------


## .

.       ,  ? 



> .


 ,   ,    (   ,   )   ?



> 


   -     ?   .       ,        .

----------


## a

> .       ,  ? 
>  ,   ,    (   ,   )   ?
>    -     ?   .       ,        .


1.  !

2.        ,     , .              . 
       ,                .

----------


## .

1.     ?     ?
2. 


> ,


     ,        ?     .      ,    .
               ,     ,  ,    .

----------


## a

> 1.     ?     ?
> 2.      ,        ?     .      ,    .
>                ,     ,  ,    .


,   ,     -       .

          ...
     ,        ... (    ).

----------


## .

> .


      .         .



> 


   ,        :Wink:   ,   ,            .       ,      .

----------


## a

> .         .
>    ,         ,   ,            .       ,      .


.        ,      /? 
       ?

----------


## .

*a*,        ,    . -  ?    ?

----------


## novich'OK

...   ...        29.12.2006        95..  ,   ,    (   )       ?

----------


## .

,       ,   .

----------


## novich'OK

!    ...

----------


## .

,               20    (       :Smilie:  ),    ,       - "   () -   20-  ,   ,     ()"...

 ,   -       ?        ...

     .

 -     !

----------


## oi

,    -   250 -  2006 ,   2007  150  200...

----------


## .

> ,    -   250 -  2006 ,   2007  150  200...


?    -    ! :yes:      !

 ,    3  80        29.03.2007  -3-25/174 -      .

----------

,  N 137-          1      100      .     1  2007 .        250.         . ,      100 ,         1  2008 .
 N 268-   . ,        1    ,     .         (    ) ,      .
 80   ,              .   -   20   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,     ().    ,   ,        (    ) <**>.

----------


## 33

" ...":
 -  ,   ,   / .        (   ),      ,   ,        ,           .   ,         .       .

----------


## Sveta81

!   ,  ,   - .
  ,   -   ,       ,    ,    .       /    (, .        ..),   /    .  :
1.   ?
2. ,  33,    , ..    ,      .       - ?  :Embarrassment: 
 .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Sveta81



----------


## Sveta81

,     ,

----------

> " ...":
>  -  ,   ,   / .        (   ),      ,   ,        ,           .   ,         .       .


....          , , .
 ,   ,        ,      .

----------



----------


## Sveta81

.

:    ,         
(    28  1992 . N 632              ,  ,    )

_________________________________________________________

    ,       .   -   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

-   ?  


> , , ,     ,

----------


## Sveta81

,   : "**: *   ,       * ",      .  ,  ,    .

----------


## Sveta81

,    ,      ,          .

----------


## .

,   , . 
     ,    ,       ?

----------


## Sveta81

(         ),     ,         .         .

----------


## Sveta81

, -,  0,63    :Big Grin:

----------


## 33

.     ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> ,   .     .
> ,      ,     ,


  . , ,  3 .

      3  4-.   :   ? ,    -  ,     ,   2 .    -    :Wow:  

 ,     :yes:  

:  -       .    ( , 12):    -   ? 
-   - -1  2! 
-       ?
-     ,    ,    ?    ,  ,    (   )...

   ...      :Wow:           -   :yes:  

     "".         -. , ,     :    "" -      2-3 ,     -    -     .     - .   ,        -     .    ""  -  ,      .  ,           .  ,     (!)  "" ...   :yes:

----------


## agur

> . , ,  3 ...


  ,   - .

 24-  37-           ,  ,         .

----------


## .

> ,   - .
> 
>  24-  37-           ,  ,         .


,    ()    -   -   .        .

         -    ,  ,   ""    .

     ,   .

----------


## .

.

      -     .

,  ,    ..

,     . , ,      -      ,  , ,      - -    , -  ,  -   .

   .  .. .

- ,     .
- ?     ?
- ,   .        .

 ...    :Wink:

----------


## agur

> ,     .


,  ?       ?
           .    - 

   .  .     -  ,  .
            .
                .    .     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  ?       ?
>            .    -


,      !      .  ( -  .) -      - ,    !   -    ?      ? 

  4-   -  :   -   -  ,     ...

,      -    ?     (   )  -   !

----------


## agur

> ,      !


,      :Smilie: 

       (  ,    )

   ,      .



      - ,     , :      ,       , *  (4   )   *  *         .   ,     ,        .        ,       .*
           .     1   31 .
 ,         ,              .
          ,           .
                        ,             .
*         .*             (. 7    ),        ,          (. 29    ).
   ,            ,        ,   ,    ,    ,        .
*         .*
      (  )              ,      .                ,            ,    .

     FAQ

----------


## .

:



> ,             .


    "    " -   :yes:   :Wink: 

   .

----------


## .

*.*,       ,       ,          :Wink:

----------


## .

> *.*,       ,       ,


    -          -      ""  ? :Wow:

----------


## 33

?
      (  ).  ,            ,   ,     ,  - ,          (  ).       "", .2 .289 : "         .  ,        ,         ",            ,     ,         .
,  .     ?

----------


## agur

> ,     ,         .
> ,  .     ?


   ,   .             -    .

   ,   4  (,  1.1.    ).                                                                                                    ,      0-  ,   .
        .

----------


## Evgeniya

:

"".  "   ", 2006, N 4

  -    

           ?  ,  .          ,   .        .  ,            ,        .      -   1  2006 . N 42-11793/2005.



        .         .            .      ,    .



    .
         . 289   .                 .      . 2 . 289    ,   ,          ,         .   . 120        .     .              . ,           ,        -  .    . 106   ,    (      ) ,           .
,    ,     ,  .       ,        .    .



,                   .         (  ).     ,          .    :  -   7  2005 . N 19-12140/05-15-02-4318/05-1;  -   17  2004 . N 26-7333/04-212;  -   16  2003 . N 05-1042/03-62/26.

..


30.10.2006

----------


## agur

> -


   ,      4    ,      .
   -    :Smilie:

----------


## setr

.. ,  ,       ?
,,  .

setr.

----------


## .

*setr*,      ,      .    ,    ,   ,    ?   :Smilie:

----------

:     2 "    "  ,    .

----------


## oi



----------

2006     http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b013.htm -0001, -0002  -0003,  ?  -       ?

----------


## .

- " "?




> :
> *1.    *  (,        ,      )
> 2.     
> 3.**


     -   ?   ?

----------


## .

,   .
    -   .       ( )

----------


## .

> -   .       ( )


    -  ?    ::nyear::    ...

----------


## .

.13 .4.   ,

----------


## .

> .13 .4.   ,





> 4.            ,   ,        ,       .
> 
>             ,             ,   .                      .
> 
>                 .


, ,  ... :Wow:        -     -   , , ....   ! :Dezl:

----------

*.*,    ?
. ,   -0001, -0002  -0003...

----------


## .

**,   ,   .    30 . ,   ,   .

----------

:Frown:          ?

----------


## .



----------


## natpol

> ,   .    30 . ,   ,   .


   15-!!!???
       .

----------


## .

,  15 , .        :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## natpol

.

----------

, ,         ?

----------

> , ,         ?


 !  2007      .

----------


## .

"    
   "    ?

----------


## .

,   () :   - ,    31  ( 1, 2  .) -      4      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> "    
>    "   ?


 .



> 4      ?


  4     (,   ,  ).   .

----------


## natpol

> ,  ,    .


  ,    2007        ?  !
         .
   Թ ,   ,    ,        .
   ,  .
     .

----------


## .

.   .    .       (  )   .

----------

, ,         ?       .

----------


## .



----------


## Morgan

,       -   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Morgan

,    !

----------

> 


!
    :               ? ..      ,  2008 .

----------


## .

?         :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


  ,     .    ,   .      .         ,  ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


       ?    - , .

----------


## zas77

> ,       -   ?


,   ,  , ,    .

----------


## .

> 


    ,   .   .

----------

.,

----------


## 2

.  6%.    :   2007 - 5000 .  .      3500 /. ,  1500     
   .     , 4-,. .           .

----------


## .

> 2007 - 5000 .  .


    .



> .     , 4-,. .           .


   .      .
    .     1 ,   9

----------


## 2

?    2-     .     -   /           .

----------


## 2

> .


.

     .

----------


## 2

> 


  2007     .       .      2006 .   ,      .     ?

----------


## .

.    .
 -        .       .

----------


## 2

> .    .


   .               .




> -        .       .


                  .   .

----------


## _k@t_

> .    .
>  -        .       .


 ,
  ,  16 ,    ,
   ???
    ?
      ???  , 
..

----------


## .

> 


 



> ???  ,


       ,      ,          :Frown:           ?

----------


## _k@t_

,     1151006(  ),       , 
   ,  ..

----------


## .

*_k@t_*,    ?   / ?

----------


## _k@t_

,   /

----------


## .

21 .   ,  ,      ?

----------


## _k@t_

,  ,      
  ,    , ...
    ,   ...

----------


## .

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _k@t_

,
            ,
     -    ( )?

----------


## _k@t_

1.    (   ,    )
2.      (        ,     )
3.     
4.     
5.           ( )
6.    
7.        ,    

2.          ,
3.    -    
 :Frown: (

----------


## .

*_k@t_*,   ,           ,     ()  21 .  ,    . 
    , ,   .

----------


## .

> ,     1151006(  ),       , 
>    ,  ..


    " " -         -         ,       -      -           -   - ,         -      -     :yes:       ?

----------


## zas77

> ()  21 .  ,    . 
>     , ,   .


    ?

----------


## _k@t_

1151085?
 ?
  , ,

----------


## .

> ,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .


.
: zas77,     ,    ! !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , ,


  .

----------


## _k@t_

:
1. 1  
2. 2

----------


## zas77

> ! !


, !  :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## oleg_ld

,     2007 ,  , ,  , ,   ,    . ,     . ,     3    ,   .    (  ,   ) -    :Frown:  
 ?     ?

----------


## .

50 .         :Smilie:

----------

.,         ?       .

----------


## .

-  ?

----------

,    .    ,          .   ?  ?

----------


## .

,    .  -  ,   .      100

----------

-   ?   ,     ,  " -   ,     - ..."?

----------


## .

,

----------


## oleg_ld

,     ,  ,   ,     .     .7 .2  "  "    ,       "

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## oleg_ld

?   ?
"  -          ()     ."

----------


## .

-     :Wink:  ,  .
,     -    ?   ,        ,           :Wink:

----------

> ?   ?


 ,           ,   .  , , ,  ,     .

.

----------


## oleg_ld

,     -  () .             .        ,     .    ,     ?
"  ,        ,        " - , ,  ,        :Smilie:    ,    ,    :Smilie:  
 ,       ?     2007   -       ?      .         :Smilie:

----------


## .

.    ,   ,     .
     .     :Wink:

----------


## oleg_ld

-       -     1 .     .   ,   ,  .       ,    -   ,  -     .     :Smilie: 
 ,  .,  .

----------


## CEBEP

-0001, -0002  -0003   15 



> 


 .
    ?

----------


## CEBEP

*.*, 


> "".         -. , ,     :    "" -      2-3 ,     -    -     .


        ( -   )

----------


## .

,   .    .

----------


## CEBEP

> ,   .    .


!!!

----------


## zas77

> ?


  .1  " "  .    2007.      .

----------


## zas77

.
 1.        .
... 
3.       
 ,
  , 
,       
(. 3  .    29.11.2007  278-)

----------


## CEBEP

> (. 3  .    29.11.2007  278-)

----------


## zas77

> 


   ?   :Wow:  
   ,         . 
    "", " "  - ,       :Wink: 
     .

----------


## CEBEP

>

----------


## razgadka154

2 -   
    ,

 !!!!!!! :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> 2 -


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=178459

----------


## Stacy

, ,     2008 .   .      .       ,   "        ..."  ,       , .  2  ..    2008 ?

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## Stacy

,      .....     :yes:

----------


## IKat

,     18.04.2007  34       1-.   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stacy

,  - ,      ?

----------


## .

1-   , ..    ,     ,

----------


## TanAA

-,              ,      ,    -    ?

----------


## .



----------


## -

*.*,  :
       - , , , ,      -  .   :  , ,  -?   :Wow:

----------


## .

-?  .

----------


## -

- 500.     .
  ,   -   ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## oleg_ld

,           ?   .
: .   . 15, . , 115191
:      ..
 ?
   -0001  -0002?

----------


## zas77

> ..


    3, 4, 8  . :
1) ., ,  -  13-00  17-00;
2) ,  -  9-00  13-00. 

  .

----------


## oleg_ld

,     ,  ?

----------


## natpol

> ,  ?


 ,   2   , ,          15.04.08.
   !

----------


## -

*natpol*,    ,      ?
 ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## natpol

*-*,    ,   . ,       ,      .

,                     .    ,       .  ,    .

----------


## agur

> ,       .


  , 
                ,  ..
           .   -  ))))

----------


## Helper-2005

*agur*,    


> 


?   :Embarrassment: 
 , !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## oleg_ld

! ,      -   -   ,    .

----------


## agur

> *agur*,    -?  
>  , !


 -   

  -

----------


## Helper-2005

*agur*, ,   !  :Wink:

----------


## agur

> *agur*, ,   !


  :yes:

----------


## Dafna

, ,   9   .  -  .   (     ) -   .    9       ( , , /  .)?  ,     ?!

----------

,     ,     .     10 000= .     ?       ,   , ,  01  26 ????


 ,        ()     -  ???

----------


## .

.    10000?   20000.
     ,  .
       ,   . ,   .       07

----------

- , ,   .    .      ,    !!!

,          .   .  -  !

----------


## CEBEP

** ,

----------

, ,   . :
1)  200*5*       (2860=)    (8580=).       (  14/2000    ?    ,     ?   ?
2)  200*5*      WEB- (64000=).       (  14/2000    ?    ,     ?   ?
3)    4000= (  2005),        ???      . (10 .)?
4)     () 18000=.     2005.     ?

  .

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116545


    2008          ? ( 15 , ).

----------


## -

, ,  ,     :yes:

----------


## bel3868

,,         ,    .        ,

----------


## er05

> ,,         ,    .        ,


 = ,  3 ( - 212  15.04.06)

----------


## er05

,      ?
  ,  



> 1)  200*5*       (2860=)    (8580=).       (  14/2000    ?    ,     ?   ?


14/2000    , 14/2007 -
                 .-    ,    




> 3)    4000= (  2005),        ???      . (10 .)??


 2005     (   ,    !)   10000=,       ,   ,   




> 4)     () 18000=.     2005.     ?.)


- ,    ,     ,        ,        .

----------

!!!

----------

*     (,        ,      )*
  ,,   ? -     ? ?
*3.  3    .    ,         ,     ,   83   .
4.  6       (     ,      6 -   )
5.  (    )*
   ?  ,              .              .. . .                   "".

----------


## .

**,            .
            ,      .

----------

-     :Redface: 
,   ,       -   ? :Redface:

----------


## er05

> -    
> ,   ,       -   ?


 - 129 
  4
 67 

 34-   ,      4,   6

----------


## er05

54  
  ,   ,  
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...D71CDD0EB421D1

----------


## .



----------


## alenka1872

!   !   ()     05.08,    /   50000,      (, /  .),   .        : 
1.  -1, 
2.    -2, 
3.    -
4.  
  :
1. 
2.   
    . ?

----------


## .

4.      20 .  ,     ,       .    .          07.



> 


    .    ,    20 .            :Frown: 
      ,       2-.

----------


## er05

> ()     05.08


   ,      :
1.  -1, 
2.    -2, 
3.    --      , 

    ,    

      ,   .

----------


## .

,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## alenka1872

!        :Redface:  -    ,   . :Drug:   :Big Grin:

----------

.   ,     ,

----------


## advic

> .   ,     ,


+1 
    II  ( 4,5,6)       (,       ..)

----------

, , ,     ,   .  ?   6?

----------

, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## divaJ

,   -   ?

----------


## .

( )   11() http://www.klerk.ru/blank/161617/

----------


## TanyaTamb

*.*   -11  . ,    132  ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

,  ?

----------


## TanyaTamb

*.* ,  .
 ,         .  :Smilie: 
, .

----------


## Good

> .   .     .


               (  )...    ?  ? !

----------


## .

,   .     "".   .      :Frown:

----------

, , !
  , ,   ,        .
        .
      : , , ...
 ,    ,     .  :Frown: 

 - .... 
   ,       ?...

----------


## .

> .


   ?     ?     ,      ?



> :


  .

----------

, , !
   -   ,   2009 .  2009     ,       2009  - 9..    6:  2009    ,   9 .    (   )  2010 ?

----------


## .

6  ?  6 -  ,

----------

, .      -     .          2010.   :  2009     2010       01.01.2010?

----------


## .

2010 -    2009.       ,    2010

----------


## innav

, ,       2009  (  )

----------


## innav

,     !!!

----------


## OlikSm

,   ...
, ,  ,     -       )    , .   .
1.    ( )?
2.      ,  07    120?  07    ?

----------


## Raspberry

, .   .  . 
1.   -  - .   ,  - -  ,      (   ?   ?).   :     ,     .
2.    , , ,        (     -).  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

1.  .     ,      .
2.     ,

----------


## Raspberry

:Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## .

,

----------


## innav

07 (   6%   )?

----------


## innav

-   ?

----------


## er05

- 


   6   7  ,   ,  ,     251 
   7

----------


## er05

> 1.    ( )?
> 2.      ,  07    120?  07    ?


1.
2.

----------


## innav

!      -?

----------


## .

6,   07.     .

----------


## innav

!!!

----------


## OlikSm



----------


## NataliaYu

!
 - ,          07     , (      -     )  :
  3   ,         ,    ,    ,    6     .
.   3      86  (    )       6 ?
   4 -   86    )
    1 , , 9      07,  ?

----------


## OlikSm

> !
> .   3      86  (    )       6 ?
>    4 -   86    )
>     1 , , 9      07,  ?


 285.  .  .1.       .
 07    ,..    .  



> 3   ,         ,    ,    ,    6     .


-   -   . ..      6  3

----------


## NataliaYu

2008  (  )    3/6  ,       2008  290 .        6   2008   . -   2008,       3  2009.       2008.       (((

----------


## OlikSm

> 2008  (  )    3/6  ,


  ,   ..     07?



> 2008  290 .        6   2008   . -   2008,       3  2009.       2008.


 ,   ,  . :yes:

----------


## NataliaYu

! 
   2008 (((

----------


## LoraPP

7  :Frown: 

     ,    (    2009.)    ...    .

  10.10.09 - 100 000,00
 15.11.2009 - 200 000,00
         80 000,00

    ,   ,   - ? (      )

     ,     ... 

      ?

----------


## NataliaYu

,   6  (    )    2009  (.      /,  ),      2010      3. .     6  80000 .
  4             ,       :Frown:

----------


## LoraPP

, ...     ,    4   ,      ,      7 , ..          ,     ...     ,   ...

   7  ?

----------


## NataliaYu

?  7    .  4       ?    ?        ..     ))

----------


## LoraPP

8-  :Frown:        7  ...    3 ...

----------


## LoraPP

-,     7 ?
 -   8-  ?  :Frown: 

         " "   ...   ,     ?

----------


## klimova2229

,  -       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## klimova2229

.       -1 ?

----------


## .



----------


## klimova2229

?

----------


## .



----------


## klimova2229

,  .

----------


## tiger08

,    ,        * 07,    ?*

* 2009  :* 
01.03.2009 10 .-  .  (  ),
  : 10.,  10.
01.09.2009 5 .-  ,
01.10.2009 5 .-  ,
01.11.2009 5 .-  ,
01.12.2009 5 . - ,
  .  : 20.,  15.

* 07*
:  1 -  140,  2  5 ( ),  3 - 10. ( 10. ,   6 -  )
  :  1- 120,  2  5 ( ),  3-20.,  6 - 5. (.. ,    ).
  : .3-30., .6-5.
,     - .

*   2010 :*
   2009 - . 1  120,  2  5 ( ), . 3 - 5.,        2010.

----------


## tiger08

- ?????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## OlikSm

*tiger08*, 
  ,     7    .
 :Wink: 



> * 07*
> :  1 -  140,  2  5 ( ),  3 - 10. ( 10. ,   6 -  )


,    4 - 10



> :  1- 120,  2  5 ( ),  3-20.,  6 - 5. (.. ,    ).


   4 - 15



> : .3-30., .6-5.
> ,     - .


,    4 - 25



> *   2010 :*
>    2009 - . 1  120,  2  5 ( ), . 3 - 5.,        2010.


  :yes:

----------


## tiger08

,   4  ,         ? 
*,    ,  !!!!!!!!!*

 :Big Grin:

----------


## OlikSm

*tiger08*, 
 .  6       .   4  7 ,     ,     
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## tiger08

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------

7       (  84   86  01.01.2009)             . 

    2009    . 200  " . 1   2"?

 !

----------


## OlikSm

> 7       (  84   86  01.01.2009)             .


  7    ...
          ,       ...      76 .... 



> 2009    . 200  " . 1   2"?
>  !


          ,   (          ),       ,

----------


## .

> ,       ...      76 ...


  ???      84 ,        ???    :Embarrassment:

----------


## OlikSm

> ???      84 ,        ???


  ,          .    ?? :Embarrassment:

----------


## zas77

> ,


 .
      .

 ,     **,  **    .

----------

"      "      86,        7      120 (.. .  )  01.01.2009  .  200        ..     .

----------


## OlikSm

*zas77*,  :yes:      (       (. 5 . 116 ))

**, 
      ...    ..

----------

,    2008   .      .        01.01.2009 ( 86 ).    2008    ,    84   ,     2009    .

----------


## zas77

> (. 5 . 116 )


,       ,   .   .

----------


## OlikSm

*zas77*, ,        ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## amori

:             . -    07    120?

----------


## .

?  ?       ?

----------


## amori

.    ,    ,  .

    - ..    .

----------


## .

*amori*,   .
  ,   140

----------


## amori

.)
)


   ?     -  ?

----------


## amori

:
  -  ? ..       .  ,    ,    31.12.2009      -    26-          ? 
    26  86-    ?

----------


## .

> ?     -  ?


    ,   
  -  .      ,   .

----------


## amori

.     -    86- - 25  ( )

     - ..    ,      -      ....

  ?


 - -    !

----------


## .

*amori*,       .     .            .        ,  .

----------

?
1.  1  2010    .  ,     -2?       ?
2.   .2   ?

     ,       ... :Wink:

----------


## .

1. -2   ,    .   -1.         
2. .

----------

:
         ,        +   .    ,    ???

----------


## .

**,    ,         ,   ,   .
   ,        ?

----------

,        !    !!!

----------

,    ,    1-6   ?

----------


## Volik

, ,    (  )  :
1.         ( 1151038) 
2.         ( 1113020)
3.  6      
         , , ?
, , , ., 2 -

----------


## zyaka

.    -0001  -0002? ?

----------


## Raspberry

,    ,      ,     (, ). , . ( -  19.11.2009)

----------


## .

,   1       4 ,       .
 -        .  ,  -     ,     ,      .       -

----------


## avtoa

!

      ,   .    ,   .
1)    7      ,   ,     ()   ?
-  140, 
-         , 
-       
-  ,        
-  ,       
-           
???????

2)      ?!?!?!? 

 !!!

----------


## profcentr

....   ...:
       ,    2010 ???

----------


## .

*profcentr*,    .

----------


## profcentr

.,    .

----------


## profcentr

-  :Smilie:

----------


## avtoa

:Smilie:

----------


## .

*profcentr*,     ,    .        .     ,    ,     .
        251 , .

----------


## profcentr

*.*,               2010 ? (    , ? )

----------


## .

*profcentr*,      .    ,        .
       ,    .   ,       ,           .    ,           ?    10  .

----------


## profcentr

*.*,   "  "  .......         .....          ,    ........:\

----------


## .

*profcentr*,            .   , ,     .      ,        .

----------


## profcentr

*.*,    ....  .251 ,            ......   .    ....         ....  ....   ............................  :Frown:

----------


## .

*profcentr*,    -         .        .
        ,     ,  ,           :Frown:       .

----------


## Lelja132

,       : ,   ,          /          ,    /       ????  ?  .

----------


## .

*Lelja132*,     ,     ,   .
     ,       .     ,

----------


## Lelja132

,     (           ),              ?

----------


## .



----------


## Skoma

,     ...
 ...      ,     2009 :   , 1  -      1 ,  2009      (      .. ?)      ??? ????  2009       ....  ..    
       ?
      ?
   ?

  ,

----------


## scherzinger

.                . 582  ?           ,    ?

----------

> ,     ...
>  ...      ,     2009 :   , 1  -      1 ,  2009      (      .. ?)      ??? ????  2009       ....  ..    
>        ?
>       ?
>    ?
> 
>   ,


 2009 .    .    :    ,    ,     , 2-  ,      .

 :  ,  ?   ,     .       /    ,       2-,       .

       1  2010 .

----------


## Skoma

> 2009 .    .    :    ,    ,     , 2-  ,      .
> 
>  :  ,  ?   ,     .       /    ,       2-,       .
> 
>        1  2010 .


,   !!!     ,    .... 
    100 % ,    ..

!!!!

----------


## xyliganka

?

----------


## cb2504

> ?

----------


## xyliganka

.         ?    .

----------


## cb2504

-,    
http://www.minjustsl.ru/index.php?op...=article&id=26

----------


## Nutika

1  2010. -  ,    -  1.,  .
  , , ,   -1,    ....     ...     2    ????

----------


## .



----------


## Nutika

...    ?        ??
    -    -      ??

----------


## .

,   .  -    -     .     -   ,       :Wink: 
    1

----------


## ..

, !
  )
            ..
        6 "  ..."       ..
                 07   ..
    ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

-      . 
  ,          ,    .
 :Wink:

----------

,    ,        .      ,        ,            ,    .

----------


## _67

,    (),     ? :OnFire:

----------


## Angelina_

,  ,          2009     ?    .

----------


## .

-?  ,

----------


## Angelina_

.,    ,   !

..       ,          ,  2009     .     1.03.10,  -   ,   ...

,   ,   .. ,  ,   :Frown:

----------


## .

-?              ( )    .    .    ,

----------


## Angelina_

!       ,   ?   -   ,    . !

----------


## .

-?   .    
   ,   .       .            167-

----------


## Angelina_

! *  *

----------


## _

.    :  - ,     ,      ,   .    - - .

----------


## .

-?

----------


## _

31  2010

----------


## .

, .   ,

----------

.  ,  .        .            7       .   ....

----------


## .



----------


## motorist007

,  -  ?

        (  ,  ).

   ,      ?

    : 1 .    
2. .   .

     ...  .
 ,       ?

 !

----------


## .

> -  ?


 . 
     ,     .     ,

----------


## motorist007

> 


 ,     ,      ...

----------


## .

.        .
            ,    . 

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...9D.D0.9A.D0.9E

----------


## motorist007

!

   ,      ?      ?  ?        ,   ?

----------


## .

.           .
      ,

----------


## motorist007

, ,   ,      ? 
:    ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

-   ,      . ,      ?

----------


## motorist007

...     ,   (      )       (   )?

----------


## motorist007

:Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,

----------


## motorist007

!!

----------

!     :Frown:     ???

----------


## er05

, ,     ,     
   -      - 20   50 .      400  60,

----------

,          ((((( ,      ,             :Wow:

----------


## nearbird

er05: " , ,     ,     
   "

   (  - .   ),          ,   ,       ,      ?         ,   . ,

----------


## .

- 200 .

----------


## Alisca

, ,          ?     .      .       ,   .   .  -  .         .           . .         ,     "",  ,  ,      ...       ?  ?

----------


## .

> , ,          ?

----------

,           ?        ,    ?       ,  ,     .

----------


## .

-   .    .        .

----------

.  ,   ,     :yes: 
    ,   ,      ? ( )

----------


## .



----------


## Sank

, ,      ?
  ,    ?       ?
(  :Big Grin:   ,      ? )

----------


## .

*Sank*,  -  -  .         :Wink:

----------

*.*,      ....  :Embarrassment:  ..   -    ?  :Embarrassment:     ( ,   :Smilie:   ?

----------


## .



----------

*.*, !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Love:

----------


## ulechek_k

., , ,
   ,    86       ...
  ,        ?    ?
             86?
 :Dezl:

----------


## .

?

----------


## ulechek_k

> ?

----------


## .

?  :Frown: 
     ,    .

----------


## ulechek_k

> ? 
>      ,    .


  :Frown: 
 ... ! :yes: 
 ,     ???

----------


## .



----------


## ulechek_k

> 



 :Love:

----------

.   -       ????

             ,             ,     
         .              .          
    (    ) 
    (    ) 

     2- 
        (.80  ,    2008 )

----------


## .

, .   ,

----------

?

----------


## ulechek_k

,   :
   ,     ,        , ?
..       ?!

    "     (  )"
     ?
      "   " (  ,     )
           (,   )
     , ?! 

 :Hmm:

----------


## A1

4.
    4       ,           (\++),   ,    ,  ?..

----------


## mariy201

6.            ,       .         6   ???

----------


## timurhv

,
   " ",  1   .     (..       - ,     ).
  450     86 ,        .
     6   :



> " ", " ", " "  "  ( )" 
> :
> " ", " ", " ", "      ", "    " (         ).


*
1.    ?    5- ?
2.    (   ,   )?
3.          (   -:   ,   )?*

  ,  :



> ->  
>   ->  
>   ->       
>   () ->   ( 86 ).


P.S:  - :         (      ).
*
   !*

----------


## .

,     ,   ?
     83  ,  .

----------


## slc

,    (  )   ,    -  ? 
         .

----------

!
   :
       ,          -    ,  ,      .    ,         ,               .      - 1 ( ),     ...  2   , ..    .        ?  ...     ...   .

----------

.
" ,    ,      ,                   .   ,  07   "     (    ), , ,     ,  ,  ".         ." ()
 ,   "   " 12 ,     .  :Frown: 
  .  :Frown:    ?    :Wow:

----------


## Elena.mos

?

----------

> ?


   ,      .

----------


## 79

,    .    ,    10000     ,  /   :
    75, 80  86  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

75  80   . 50-86

----------


## 79

,    (    )     (  66)    " "?         ?

----------


## m-anna

?

----------


## .

,       -

----------


## m-anna

!

----------


## jardin

,    .
   .   .   (   ).
    .   ,        :
1)  
2)    
 . 
 - ?     ?           ...   .

----------


## .

.  .     ,      .

----------


## zas77

> ?

----------


## jardin

*.*,     : "    1  2013 ".
            ?

----------


## .

2012, ?  :Smilie: 
  2011

----------


## jardin

*.*, , .  2012.   :yes: 

       -   .         ,    .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## jardin

*.*,    ,     ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------

! , ,         ,     (, )        .    .
!

----------


## Nastya85

,   12  2011 (  ).       ?

----------


## Nastya85

*.*,  ,      2011.          ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Nastya85

*zas77*,  . ,      2011.              0001  0002      ,      . -? (    ,   12  2011)

----------


## kats2000

???

----------


## .

? ?

----------


## zas77

*Nastya85*, ,      . ,      .
   .

----------


## Tuwkanchik

. , ,   ()  ,    2011,    .  ,   ,   ,  , , ,   .  .  .
   :        ?     ?     0  1? , !   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Tuwkanchik*,    ,          
 ,     
     .

----------


## Tuwkanchik

.., !  :Smilie: 




> *Tuwkanchik*
>  ,     .
>      .


 ,   -           ,    -    ? ,          2011?   -?      ? 	 :Hmm: 

 -     -  ?

----------


## Olya09

/     2011  ,..      .           ,   .

----------


## 21g

> /     2011  ,


     ?

----------


## .

*21g*,   .   .        - , , .    ,

----------


## Tuwkanchik

> *21g*,   .   .        - , , .    ,


     ?  , ,     1 ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,   .

----------


## Ludmila74



----------


## Ludmila74

> . , ,   ()  ,    2011,    .  ,   ,   ,  , , ,   .  .  .
>    :        ?     ?     0  1? , !


    .

----------


## Vovchickov

,      :

1     (   400 :Smilie: 

2   (           3 .)   : 

- ,    ;

-     .

 ?

----------


## Ludmila74

, .

----------


## Vovchickov

..
 ,  ?
   ,     , ?

----------


## Ludmila74

, . ,        . - ,   ,     .  ,         . ,        .

----------


## marina2007_78

> ,        .


 , .     ?    ,     ?

----------


## Ludmila74

Excel .         .

----------


## marina2007_78

, ,  !

----------


## LEF

( ), ,    .       (  ,)?     - , .       . - . ,  .   ?   -    ?
.

----------


## TanyaTamb

> (  ,


    ...
        ""     ,        .      ,           .
 ,    . , , ,    ?

----------


## .

> .


.             ,     .       



> 1.               **  (      ),    ,                ( -  ),  () ,   :

----------


## marina2007_78

:
http://www.r66.nalog.ru/ns/3893462/

  ,

----------


## TanyaTamb

,          ,  ,          . 
  ,   ,      .  ,             ,        ...

----------


## xyliganka

,  .      .     , ..      ,    ,          ?

----------


## svetuochek

> , ..      ,    ,          ?


    .
 , -      ?

----------


## .

. 
 -

----------


## svetuochek

?     ?   ,

----------


## xyliganka

?  ,   ?

----------


## .

?
*svetuochek*,     .    .    ,

----------


## xyliganka

4-    .      ,      ,     .          ,         ?    ,   ...

----------


## .

> 4-    .


  .
   ,   ,  ,       .        :Frown:

----------


## 2

> .
>  , -      ?


     2011    ""      .    ,     .

----------


## Anpetu

( ). ,            2011    07.           ?   86  .

----------


## Mariyam

,  !
    ,       ,              ?      ,       ...  ,           2011 .    ,    ,      ...

----------


## .

> ?


  .

----------


## Mariyam

, !   ...

----------


## .

-         :Frown:

----------


## Mariyam

*.*,     !!!  (),      25    .289 .2 (         .  ,        ,          .)   :    ,         ??? :  ,        .  ,     ...    ,         .    . ,  ,   ,       .  , ,      30 .  -   !!!    ???

----------


## .



----------


## 79

,  1  2012            .1  .2                66?

----------


## 79

03-02-07/1-88  10.04.2012          ?

----------


## Mariyam

*79*, ,  .


> ". 2 . 289"   ,           ,          .


   .

----------


## Mariyam

, ,      .  19,   ,   ,     .  ,         ,      ,    , "!!!          ,   ,  !"  ,     ...      9       (    ,   ,  ),      ,      .

----------


## .

,            ,         :Wink:

----------


## Nadeya

7 ( )    .     -   4 . , ,   ? 
     ,     .

----------


## .

,      .     ,

----------


## Nadeya

> ,


   ,      .
   ?  - :     ...     ,   -  ,    ..????

----------

